# Vg sharkfin



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I do it all the time and no problems yet. And I've gone through plenty of times.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Fool4racing (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks I am looking at winter and using soft touch when it is to cold to wash by hand. Thanks again


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I hate those things, only did it once with the VG and it was fine though.

But i get super nervous going through them, they have history of scratching cars.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I hate those things, only did it once with the VG and it was fine though.
> 
> But i get super nervous going through them, they have history of scratching cars.


Yup, if I need a good wash but don't have time to do it myself, I end up going to a touchless. But to the OP: I've done both automatic soft cloth and touchless a few times with the sharkfin. No issue whatsoever.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

its held with 3m tape,which has a reputation of being as strong as jbweld haha


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I go 2-3 times a week.. no issues so far!


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> I go 2-3 times a week.. no issues so far!


:question:haha that is a lot!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Protizmenos said:


> :question:haha that is a lot!


LOL, we have chains with unlimited for a monthly fee. It's profitable for them because of how much salt we use here.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow, that is a lot of washing! How is the easily-scratched BGM holding up to so many automatic washes?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

0 scratches. They offer detailing and all that jazz too. I did a sonic resurface thing to rid the car of all the chemical "spiderwebs" you get from the sun.


----------



## JTedrow (Jan 30, 2013)

How much is the vg shark fin and where do I find the paint code for my car.. I'm new. Also where can I get quality black bowties? For cheap


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

JTedrow said:


> How much is the vg shark fin and where do I find the paint code for my car.. I'm new. Also where can I get quality black bowties? For cheap


Insane Speed Motorsports - Exterior

I would go see your dealership's parts guy with your VIN to get the paint color. The paint color listed in my glovebox is for "blue" and I have a black car.


----------



## JTedrow (Jan 30, 2013)

obermd said:


> Insane Speed Motorsports - Exterior
> 
> I would go see your dealership's parts guy with your VIN to get the paint color. The paint color listed in my glovebox is for "blue" and I have a black car.


Thanks..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The paint on the shark fin is part of the price shown on the web-site. It takes two - three weeks to get the fin because each one is individually painted.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Took 6 weeks to get mine. They kept sending me excuses, then I finally got it. It is a long wait, but finally worth it.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

DanoHB said:


> Took 6 weeks to get mine. They kept sending me excuses, then I finally got it. It is a long wait, but finally worth it.


Sorry to hear about the bad experience. Mine took about a week!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

